# Do toasters wear out? Insert Bad Joke Here:



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a two slice toaster that has stopped toasting evenly. I watched it toast an english muffin (yuck) and spots on the heating element appear not to be heating - ie. they were'nt glowing red all the way across. Also, it seems that we are having to toast things longer to get the same results (the little dial is always on 7 now and when it was new I don't think I ever put it up above 3).

So, do toasters wear out? I mean, no biggie right, I'm sure we spent $18 dollars on it ten years ago, but I'm curious about what/why it is malfunctioning. And/or, could crappy wiring be causing the problem (I'm imagining maybe it isn't getting enough juice?).

Maybe I'll stick a fork in it....:laughing:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes Leah, just like the clothes dryer element. Toaster elements fail so you get unevenly toasted English Muiffins. Years ago Sunbeam made a chrome toaster and it was so good they reissued it as a classic. It was very good and rebuildable. Most today are mediocre at best in comparison. $18 over 6 years is less than a penny a slice. Time to upgrade and enjoy good toast again.
And .......you asked for it, DON'T be FORKIN AROUND with it!


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

Nothing wrong with checking all the connections for tightness. Put an amp clamp on it and see what it is drawing. Also while the plug end is in your pocket clean any carbonized deposits that may be bridging the wire and standoffs. My current 2 year old toaster is from Fred's and cost $9.

About 10 years ago a fairly old man brought a toaster into my shop for repair, he said he had bought new in 1940 and used it everyday.
It turned out be a highly mechanical contraption with weights and cantilevers for lowering and raising the bread/toast ever so carefully.
Good thing he brought in a loaf of bread too because it took most of it to figure it out.


----------

